# 60 Worst Countries in the World



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2011)

60 Worst Countries in the World

1. SOMALIA
2. CHAD
3. SUDAN
4. ZIMBABWE
5. DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF THE CONGO
6. AFGHANISTAN
7. IRAQ
8. CENTRAL AFRICAN REPUBLIC
9. GUINEA
10. PAKISTAN
11. HAITI
12. IVORY COAST
13. KENYA
14. NIGERIA
15. YEMEN
16. BURMA
17. ETHIOPIA 
18. EAST TIMOR
19. NIGER 
19. NORTH KOREA (tied with Niger)
21. UGANDA
22. GUINEA-BISSAU
23. BURUNDI
24. BANGLADESH
25. SRI LANKA
26. CAMEROON
27. NEPAL (tied with Cameroon)
28. MALAWI
30. ERITREA
31. REPUBLIC OF THE CONGO
32. IRAN
33. LIBERIA
34. LEBANON
35. BURKINA FASO
36. UZBEKISTAN
37. GEORGIA
38. TAJIKISTAN
39. MAURITANIA
40. CAMBODIA
42. RWANDA (tied with Cambodia and Laos) 
43. SOLOMON ISLANDS
44. EQUATORIAL GUINEA
45. KYRGYZSTAN
46. COLOMBIA 
47. TOGO
48. SYRIA
49. EGYPT
50. BHUTAN
51. PHILIPPINES
52. COMOROS
53. BOLIVIA
54. ISRAEL/WEST BANK 
55. AZERBAIJAN
56. PAPUA NEW GUINEA
57. ZAMBIA (tied with Papua New Guinea)
58. MOLDOVA
59. ANGOLA 
60. BOSNIA-HERZEGOVINA


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 24, 2011)

Kinda makes you realise the important discussions we have in the west, like whether an elected government has a right to make restrictions on the salt content of our food, or what science fiction show is better Star Trek or Star Wars or the legalization of pot. None of it really means jack **** in the bigger scheme of things.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2011)

Forest for the trees. 

Yet as bad as things are in the aforementioned countries life goes on... there will always be the poor until we stop fighting amongst ourselves, reduce hunger, poverty there will always be work to do as human beings.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 24, 2011)

In other words, as long as human beings still have human nature.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2011)

girlbug2 said:


> In other words, as long as human beings still have human nature.


True, but is it in our nature to be greedy, selfish, egocentric, hateful, and just plain mean? 




Or are they things that we can (as a collective) change?


----------



## Scott T (Jun 25, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> True, but is it in our nature to be greedy, selfish, egocentric, hateful, and just plain mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modern Homo Sapiens have been around for about 200,000 years. In all that time the concept of peace has been an epic FAIL. So I'd say the answer to your question is a resounding yes.



We'll always be at war with each other.


On a less serious note: For those who think the world has been around for 6,000 years... NYAH NYAH!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 25, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Forest for the trees.
> 
> Yet as bad as things are in the aforementioned countries life goes on... there will always be the poor until we stop fighting amongst ourselves, reduce hunger, poverty there will always be work to do as human beings.


Poverty and inequality will exist for as long as we inhabit a world governed by profit and dictated to by currency.




MA-Caver said:


> Or are they things that we can (as a collective) change?


Of course we as a collective can fix this mess.  Humanity with its bewildering collective invention and intellect can surmount any problem and but there is simply no will nor stomach for it.  Our violent and selfish status quo will continue forever I think.


----------

